# Can Ethics Survive in the World of Banking and Finance?



## Warrigal (Mar 8, 2016)

This question is examined in this article that focuses on CommInsure, the insurance arm of one of our Big Four Banks in Australia. They have recently been exposed as treating their sick and dying customers very badly when they seek to make a claim on their insurance policies.



> *Can Ethics Survive in the World of Banking and Finance? Lessons from CommInsure*
> 
> Simon Longstaff ABC Religion and Ethics 9 Mar 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 8, 2016)

Warrigal, I read your post 3 times, and wanted to respond, but you apparently deleted your question in the meantime.  I'm glad because I couldn't answer it, anyway.  Ha!  

It does not seem like signing an oath would help.  I'm too cynical when it comes to the behavior of these financial institutions.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 9, 2016)

I had a lot of trouble posting and ended up with a double post. I deleted one.


----------

